# Misc finished turnings



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

I thought a moss mellow blank from @rocky1 would make a good bottle opener handle for a lesbian friend of ours. 

I promise the shape wasn’t on purpose

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

Finished pen for a customer. Engraving done by @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

Another turkey call. No idea on wood but seemed like a rosewood due to my sinuses.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## The100road (Jun 30, 2018)

Kind of a crappy photos but this is an elk Call from juniper burl.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2018)

Good batch of turnings! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 30, 2018)

The100road said:


> I thought a moss mellow blank from @rocky1 would make a good bottle opener handle for a lesbian friend of ours.
> 
> I promise the shape wasn’t on purpose
> 
> View attachment 149405


I think I hear a fibber

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2018)

The100road said:


> I thought a moss mellow blank from @rocky1 would make a good bottle opener handle for a lesbian friend of ours.
> 
> I promise the shape wasn’t on purpose
> 
> View attachment 149405



Did you get the design from @Spinartist ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 30, 2018)

The100road said:


> I thought a moss mellow blank from @rocky1 would make a good bottle opener handle for a lesbian friend of ours.
> 
> I promise the shape wasn’t on purpose
> 
> View attachment 149405



OMG!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice turns!
Great finish, makes the grain stand out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 1, 2018)

Here is another one with walnut I got from @rob3232

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2018)

We need a "DAMMMMN!" rating. 

That is sweet!! Awesome stock, and very nicely turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2018)

Awesome work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2018)

That is a gorgeous mill Stan!!! Super nice wood and a great turn! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 4, 2018)

@The100road The second pen shown looks like something from the Pterocarpus genus. Do you know the wood used?


----------



## The100road (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> @The100road The second pen shown looks like something from the Pterocarpus genus. Do you know the wood used?



@Steve Smith that pen is made from ambonya burl.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 4, 2018)

@The100road Ah, I was right then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bubby (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> @The100road Ah, I was right then.


If it was the same piece of amboyna burl Stan got from me to make some pens it's from Laos, if that makes any difference lol


----------



## The100road (Jul 4, 2018)

Bubby said:


> If it was the same piece of amboyna burl Stan got from me to make some pens it's from Laos, if that makes any difference lol



Still have those. This one was a different piece


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

Bubby said:


> If it was the same piece of amboyna burl Stan got from me to make some pens it's from Laos, if that makes any difference lol



Could be a different species since pterocarpus macrocarpus seems to be more prevalent on the mainland. I got a small slab of an unknown specie of pterocarpus that came from Cambodia years ago. So the wood guy (Jim?) at Berea Hardwoods called it Cambodian paduak burl.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 6, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> Could be a different species since pterocarpus macrocarpus seems to be more prevalent on the mainland. I got a small slab of an unknown specie of pterocarpus that came from Cambodia years ago. So the wood guy (Jim?) at Berea Hardwoods called it Cambodian paduak burl.


I got some amboyna from Thailand and they also called it Padauk amboyna. @The100road made a really cool hybrid blank from a piece of it.


----------



## The100road (Jul 6, 2018)

Bubby said:


> I got some amboyna from Thailand and they also called it Padauk amboyna. @The100road made a really cool hybrid blank from a piece of it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2018)

Here’s one I finished today. ROB from @DKMD and olive wood finial from @Lance s

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road (Jul 8, 2018)

More time in the shop today. 

First lidded box. - Turkish walnut

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## The100road (Jul 8, 2018)

Walnut bowl. About 2.5 x 6”

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## The100road (Jul 17, 2018)

Latest.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## dehn0045 (Jul 17, 2018)

Is the blank a resin hybrid? What is the wood? Very beautiful pen! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 17, 2018)

dehn0045 said:


> Is the blank a resin hybrid? What is the wood? Very beautiful pen! Nice work



Yes it is. I cast Chittum Burl with Alumilite Black and gold pearl. The gold pearl is hard to see in the pictures. But it’s there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dehn0045 (Jul 18, 2018)

Interesting. I've never seen chittum with so much red, but I'm pretty new to this. The blank is stunning. I think you made a great choice with the resin, I like the contrast.


----------



## The100road (Jul 18, 2018)

The red might just be the lighting/filter. It’s pretty orange in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 18, 2018)

The100road said:


> The red might just be the lighting/filter. It’s pretty orange in person.


Stan, is this pen for sale? If so, send me a PM with the details. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 18, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Stan, is this pen for sale? If so, send me a PM with the details. Thanks.



I actually made this pen as a keeper pen since I gave my last one away to family. 

But......... if you made me an offer I counldnt refuse.....


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 18, 2018)

Will PM. Thanks.


----------

